
Thoughts on CAPTCHAs and Privacy - wybiral
https://medium.com/@davywtf/thoughts-on-captchas-and-privacy-421157bd7590
======
rapnie
most users using regular browsers aren't anonymous anyway.. they can be easily
identified using fingerprinting.

you can check this yourself using
[https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

